# Adding Smoke



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a scout LOCO that has a working smoke unit installed but the motor is not wired for it.

I don't want to pull the motor apart due to the wheel removal problem.

I'm thinking about installing a new roller to supply power to the smoker.

Anybody ever try this before?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Scout*

Hi Dale! You love that smoke don't you!

A Scout, worst case is all plastic. I have a 1062 and devised a plan . My guess to install the smoke unit is that you have to remove the Bayonet bulb. I have no idea how you will make it chug though. If you have a broken base to a bayonet bulb, use that as your power and ground for the smoke unit. I am assuming the motors are similar since you said you had to take it apart to get to any wires.

Easy, if you have an E unit. Use the pos and neg feeds from it. My 1130 is sort of a Scout type but with a better design. It has the e unit.

CTT has a thread on smoking the HOBO on the Polar express complete with pictures.
http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/t/141568.aspx


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Hi Dale! You love that smoke don't you!
> 
> A Scout, worst case is all plastic. I have a 1062 and devised a plan . My guess to install the smoke unit is that you have to remove the Bayonet bulb. I have no idea how you will make it chug though. If you have a broken base to a bayonet bulb, use that as your power and ground for the smoke unit. I am assuming the motors are similar since you said you had to take it apart to get to any wires.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do luv smoke:thumbsup:

I like what you wrote about the bulb socket on the motor because I was thinking that same thing.

My motor has a wire coming out but I'm guessing that's a ground wire--right? I connected it to the smoker but it doesn't work. I know the smoke unit will work because it did with the old motor.

See I've had to replace a burned-out motor. I put a non-smoke motor on a smoker LOCO. As you know, most scouts from the 1940's to early 60's used the same basic motor.

How should I solder the wire from the smoke unit to that bulb socket?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Are you sure the wire is a ground? If so there is a tab on the lower opposite side. With these you may have your feeds.

With the socket, the best thing to do is drill holes for the wires. One through the center and the other to the side. This will let you solder the center wire from the outside after you feed it from the inside. Be sure the center wire is insulated from the sides. 

That's it
Bob


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Are you sure the wire is a ground? If so there is a tab on the lower opposite side. With these you may have your feeds.
> 
> With the socket, the best thing to do is drill holes for the wires. One through the center and the other to the side. This will let you solder the center wire from the outside after you feed it from the inside. Be sure the center wire is insulated from the sides.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob I think I follow you.

I'm not big on these scouts but I have one so thought I'd try to make it worth while if you know what I mean? 

The motors on scounts sound cheap and noisy--not at all like those nice Hudsons and higher grade Lionels.

That wire coming out of the motor is most likely ground because it has no insulation on it and the connector has a hole to be screw mounted. That looks like a ground wire to me.

I'll try different combos of wiring until I get it right.

Thanks


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I wired the motor as stated above but nothing happened.

I pulled the smoke unit and it wouldn't work wired directly to the transformer so I installed a new smoker kit. When I wired it to the transformer it smoked so much it almost drove me out of the room.

I checked the wires from the motor and had a tiny spark from positive to negative so I knew they were working.

I put it all together and it only smokes if I run the steamer full speed and hold it in one position. When running the train with 7 cars the smoker doesn't work even if I run it very fast and for a long time. It appears there's not enough power from the motor wiring under normal use.

If I wired the smoker directly to a center rail pickup I'm sure it would work fine.

At any rate I've had enough of this scout. It's the last one of these I ever buy. The higher grade trains are far superior.

Dale


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think the smoke units like the juice. The motor doesn't draw the power needed for the smoker. Those motor are lightweights or maybe you just need a heavier wire feed. 
To experiment you could turn a Scout into a dummy and place the smoker in that and have the second engine push.
Bob


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

T-Man said:


> I think the smoke units like the juice. The motor doesn't draw the power needed for the smoker. Those motor are lightweights or maybe you just need a heavier wire feed.
> To experiment you could turn a Scout into a dummy and place the smoker in that and have the second engine push.
> Bob


I was thinking about rigging a middle rail pickup roller just for the smoker but this old scout doesn't have a piston to force the smoke out. It just has an air hole that proved to be a poor design.

I think I'll just sell it on ebay along with some cars/boxes and move on. I'll tell all the shortcomings in my ebay ad. Scouts aren't my thing.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I finally rigged the 6110 scout for aggresive smoke :laugh:

I converted a 60's empty tender with a pickup and wired it into the engine. I used the resistor/pink insulation method and grounded it all to the motor.

I drilled 2 holes in the bottom of the smoke unit for the resistor leads. I also drilled a hole in the back of the 6110 and on the front of the tender so I could run the power line.

I think it smokes pretty good--what do you think?

The faster she goes the better she looks. The smoke flows out more like a real engine.

Here she is ready to roll...










Here she is on the roll...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

DJTrains said:


> I think it smokes pretty good--what do you think?
> 
> The faster she goes the better she looks. The smoke flows out more like a real engine.


Great work... Just do not go setting off any smoke detectors


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> do not go setting off any smoke detectors


AMEN to that! :laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Great Pictures! Holy Smokes!

I got my1062 some wheels at a train show. The guy said he had the parts box for two years and I was the second guy to use it. The parts were more than a junk engine. I told him I just want to fix it and a couple extra bucks won't kill me. It's 1964 vintage and works great. Haven't tried pulling ten cars though.
Keep Steaming
Bob


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice Bob.

Those scouts are better than they get credit for.

I'd like to learn how to take those motors apart to get at the brushes, etc.

Dale


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I will put it on my list to start a new thread. Mine has two drums to reverse. Will have to take it apart to pic it up.
Bob


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

T-Man said:


> I will put it on my list to start a new thread. Mine has two drums to reverse. Will have to take it apart to pic it up.
> Bob



Please do this. We need more photos of how to repair Lionel vintage trains. The manuals don't show everything and there are also those little extra tricks one only learns by experience.

I've been watching the model railroad forums and have discovered that a good number of people view them but few post. I've got threads out there with maybe one post but over 300 hits (visits).

Model railroaders seem to be very slow to make postings.


----------



## cottonx55 (Jul 12, 2010)

i like to see my smphe and find FORUM UP TO DATE ITS NOV.2010 AND IF YOU WANT SMOKE DONT BUY THAT POLAR EXPRESS IT WONT SETOFF NO ALRAMS THANKS


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you want smoke you will have to post it.
I don't do it.


----------



## cottonx55 (Jul 12, 2010)

well i not going to find nothing here it been posted for a year nothing so took off it and lionel make in china dont smoke unless you spemd $700 bucks its in the box for some one from future to find and go who and spenf there money on it


----------



## cottonx55 (Jul 12, 2010)

cant even get a wirung diragtam fvrom lionel for the polar erxpress dont want you to no something is cheap to buy and fix


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All you can do is replace the parts. Surely, you can understand that.
Here is a Railsounds Tender diagram. If it doesn't help then I wasted my time. Page 20. SO fix it or give it up.


Polar Express manual


----------

